# CVA Optima V2 Issues



## BigT

Hoping someone with this same muzzy can help here.

We bought my dad the CVA Optima V2 muzzleloader with the Konas scope a couple of years ago for a retirement gift. He's tried to use it on two hunts now and it has given him some problems.

First year was more his fault as he decided to just use the fiber-optic site.. Smacked it on something and broke off the front site. So, luckily he brought his old gun just in case.

Then this last year after putting the 209 primer in, it was extremely difficult to pull the hammer back. When he went hunting, he again couldn't use the gun because the whole action just wouldn't work. Now, just the other day we were able to get the hammer back, but the muzzy wouldn't fire with a live 209 primer in there. 

I've not really looked at his muzzleloader that closely. I have an older T/C Omega that I've loved and have never had any type of issues with. I know there's many on here that use CVA and have had some great success with them. Just hoping that someone can give a pointer or two, or maybe we need to contact CVA. On a side note, I am thinking we should replace the scope. Seemed the Konas scope couldn't hold a zero. When we could actually get the gun to fire. 

Thanks


----------



## justismi28

Could be a couple of things. Not having any more specifics, I'd first tell you to look and make sure the firing pin retainer bushing hasn't backed out. This has happened to me causing the same behavior with the hammer on an Accura. This could also 'crush' the primer potentially causing it to fire when you close the action.
Does the hammer pull easy when no primer in in? 

It could also be that inside the bushing is filthy and preventing your firing pin from hitting the primer. 

One other thing to look at is the carbon build up in the breech plug. If that hasn't been properly cleaned it could build up causing the primer to sit to far out not allowing the action to fully close without potentially crushing the primer.

As for the accuracy...It could very well be the scope but I shoot with someone who consistently holds moa with the exact same setup your dad has. It could also be the scope rings, scope mounts, the bullets, the sabots (if applicable), the primer, the powder, inconsistent seating depth etc. I won't argue upgrading the scope, there are lots of better options imo. How did it group when he was shooting withe fiber optics?


----------



## toasty

You can get residue buildup around your firing pin that will not allow the pin to hit the primer. Happened to me once after about 50 rounds and not cleaning the firing pin. Take some windex or water and clean the firing pin area. Dry fire it once or twice to make sure the pin is coming out.

I have had 2 optimas v2 now for about 8 years and other than the firing pin issue one time, I have not had any other problems. CVA has great customer service if you end up needing to send the gun to them.


----------



## BigT

Thanks for the suggestions.

I'll go get his gun from him and clean it really well. Especially in and around the firing pin and breech plug.

My dad is blind in one eye so his shooting with the open sights was ok. Much better than with the scope. I sight all of my rifles / muzzys in and usually can do it in 3-4 shots. With his, I shot 10-12 times or more with different results every time on a dead rest. Just when I thought we were there, the next shot would be a foot low and 15 inches left. Was weird. But I'll work on the rings, and re-scope it for him. He should pull a Vernon Muzzy hunt this year. Want to have that thing fine tuned for him. We'll bring my TC for back-up for him to use just in case, but we want this thing to be working for him.

Thanks again!


----------



## taxidermist

After you get it all cleaned out real good and you shoot, make sure you get a NEW can of powder. Old powder can cause accuracy issues too. If you have a chronograph, take it along and see if you have velocity differences in each shot. You shouldn't have more than 50fps difference. How hard you "pack" the powder charge can effect accuracy. If your using Pellets, DO NOT pack them hard. If you crush them they wont burn efficiently. That hole in the center of the pellets is designed so the "Flash" from the primer ignites the pellet from the middle. 

Hope all works out for you!


----------



## sagebrush

go to this web site or call cva
http://www.modernmuzzleloader.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=22917


----------

